# Great grab-n-go Infusoria!!



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Its no suprise to find these tiny critters on live aquatic plants at pet stores. However, if your culture is running kinda low ( and forgot to make backup cultures LOL ) for your newly free-swimming fry I found a lil great thing  On my journey to the Petsmart the other day I picked up a Marimo Moss Ball Plant for $8. It comes in a betta container with a green lid. It is literally PACKED with TONS of infusoria! I set it on my window in the sun still in its original water and moooooorrrreeeeee!!!! o.0 like I really REALLY cant stretch how much are in there! Its ridiculous....sooooooo many.....I havnt seen so many in my own lettuce/grass cultures!!!

so for those who dont like DIY cultures or hate ordering cultures online, a few of these things should help you for that first week of first fry foods :T If you need some fast- this really comes in handy! Also I picked the one with the greenest looking water if that helps. 

I just wanted to share my experience with everyone because this info might help people out  I hope this was helpfuł


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm I should put those in my outdoor tubs...


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm new to the world of infusoria... so, I thought they were microsopic... YOU can SEE them?

That's just too kewl!!!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Yeah but they are ssooooooo tiny : D In my old AP Biology everyone else could see them too! You have to put it in the sun and stare really hard! You can see like white/grey dust- sized squirmers :3


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

magnifying glass 6x -20x helps too!! : D


----------

